# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  How Would I Fake A Computer Malfunction?

## Super Duck

I'm making a YouTube video and part of it requires that my computer goes nuts and the screen goes all weird. Is there some kind of setting or program I can open that would give the impression of a big disaster to the less knowledgeable computer user?

I'm not looking for anything specific but I obviously don't want to actually screw up my computer.

Help anyone?

----------


## bluefinger

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s.../bb897558.aspx

The BSOD screensaver for windows... aka Bluescreen.

Enjoy!  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Ah yeah. A Bluescreen will do nicely. Never thought of that. Thanks.
Keep 'em coming if you have anything else.

----------


## Replicon

Do regular web browsing with internet exploder for 5 minutes.

----------


## Super Duck

Lol. It's funny cos it's true

----------


## nitsuJ

the only bad thing with the bluescreen is that nothing past the like 98 or ME OS gets it, XP doesn't have that problem, neither would vista

----------


## Ynot

> the only bad thing with the bluescreen is that nothing past the like 98 or ME OS gets it, XP doesn't have that problem, neither would vista



they just replaced it with, the now ubiquitous, Stop Errors

if anything goes wrong in the kernel (any OS) there's little you can do but restart the system

----------


## nitsuJ

> they just replaced it with, the now ubiquitous, Stop Errors
> 
> if anything goes wrong in the kernel (any OS) there's little you can do but restart the system



yeah the "send/don't send" garbage lol

if you're good with visual basic or any programming type program you could create something to simulate some type of error, i used to have a file that when opened would open your cd drive and make your system restart but i don't have it anymore, you could probably download some fake virus somewhere

----------


## Ynot

> yeah the "send/don't send" garbage lol



no, I mean these things




although they're hard to see, as the consumer versions of NT tend to restart automatically when a stop error occurs





> if you're good with visual basic or any programming type program



Low level kernel routines are not written in visual basic......

----------


## Super Duck

Yeah, but I think that would add to the humour.

----------


## ninja9578

> Low level kernel routines are not written in visual basic......



I think he means write a program that just displays the blue screen without actually causing it, which VB can do.

Go to fullscreen mode (not sure if VB can do that or if you need GLUT)
Use the "PRINT" command to print out whatever you want (or GL Text)

----------


## nitsuJ

> no, I mean these things



i've never had that lol, it looks as annoying as the bluescreen was though on 98, i got to see that plenty of times when i had that

----------


## Semja

> I'm making a YouTube video and part of it requires that my computer goes nuts and the screen goes all weird. Is there some kind of setting or program I can open that would give the impression of a big disaster to the less knowledgeable computer user?
> 
> I'm not looking for anything specific but I obviously don't want to actually screw up my computer.
> 
> Help anyone?



I could put you in touch with my office IT guy, he normally cocks things up.  Pretty clever really as it gives him something to fix.

----------


## MrDoom

Who needs to _simulate_ an error message when you've got Windoze?

----------


## Super Duck

Just filmed it all. Bluescreen worked a treat. Thanks bluefinger!

----------


## bluefinger

> Who needs to _simulate_ an error message when you've got Windoze?



I hardly get errors with my Windoze... but then again, I built my rig with the finest components I could get my hands on that were within my budget and assembled it with all the care in the world.... worked like a treat ever since.





> Just filmed it all. Bluescreen worked a treat. Thanks bluefinger!



Your welcome ^ ,^

----------


## Schmaven

> 







> the only bad thing with the bluescreen is that nothing past the like 98 or ME OS gets it, XP doesn't have that problem, neither would vista



I disagree:

I used to get a lot of blue screens of death like this one on my computer.  I was using windows xp pro, but the problem was I wasn't the only one using my computer, and other people just loved to give it viruses.  About a year and a half ago, I reinstalled windows, and don't let anyone use my computer unless I'm there, and I haven't had any problems since.  Other people FTL  :tongue2: 

I guess XP doesn't have that problem by itself, but with viruses, it definitely has that problem.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey can we see said vid?  ::D:

----------


## Super Duck

Well, when it's done, of course you can.

By "Just filmed it all" I mean all of the error scene. I just like confusing you all.

----------


## Sornaensis

It's funny how saying misleading things can be misleading, and you are making a video that misleads people.

----------


## MrDoom

> I hardly get errors with my Windoze... but then again, I built my rig with the finest components I could get my hands on that were within my budget and assembled it with all the care in the world.... worked like a treat ever since.
> 
> 
> Your welcome ^ ,^



Maybe, but what good is a Ferrari with the best parts ever created when a doofus is put behind the wheel? Eh, that analogy isn't meant to be insulting you, by the way.  :wink2: 

The problem isn't the hardware, it's the software and the entire design philosophy that went into its creation.

----------


## Super Duck

> It's funny how saying misleading things can be misleading, and you are making a video that misleads people.



Isn't it just?

----------


## bluefinger

> Maybe, but what good is a Ferrari with the best parts ever created when a doofus is put behind the wheel? Eh, that analogy isn't meant to be insulting you, by the way. 
> 
> The problem isn't the hardware, it's the software and the entire design philosophy that went into its creation.



First of all, the point I was making is that for when I did have problems, all the computers were pre-built. Now with a computer that I built myself, the same problems were eliminated. Though even with a good computer like mine, in the hands of the wrong person, it will begin to spread the hate once more.

The software is fine. It is a question of whether the hardware and the person using it is any good or not.

----------


## hungrymanz

> no, I mean these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although they're hard to see, as the consumer versions of NT tend to restart automatically when a stop error occurs
> 
> 
> Low level kernel routines are not written in visual basic......



I've gotten this, believe it or not I managed to fix my comp based on what this screen said.

----------


## arby

Whenever my computer fucks up I can see a blue screen for a split second then the whole thing restarts.... =/ Vista, BTW

----------


## Dreamhope11

This killed my old computer, get a high power, power pack plug it into your computer, open up your computer and switch the plug which goes into the hardrive with the one which goes into the motherboard, made my computer blow!

----------


## dylanshmai

open up as many programs as possible and just sit back as your computer get fucked up the ass and has to restart. and back to normal it will go....hopefully

----------


## Sandform

So, it's been a while SuperDuck.  Where is your video?

----------


## Ozzi99

You could always make a batch file that tells you that you have a virus then opens a million programs at once. (i got the computers at school to bluescreen doing this.....memory overload  ::D: )

----------

